# HS828 Height adjust problem



## norcalstew (Dec 11, 2015)

Has anyone ever had a height adjustment plate wear out? When I kick the setting to the lowest level (ice scraping/close cut) any little bump or downward pressure on the handlebars will cause it to slip back down to the middle position. When I inspect the notches on the plate, they look fine but it's hard to tell if it's worn. I cant find a good picture of a new one to see if that setting notch should look different than mine. I don't want to just buy a new plate ($130) and hope that was the problem. I'm stumped as there is no real adjustment to the whole mechanism. Anyone ever have it kick back down on its own?


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

Mine wore out once. I had a welding shop build up the notches and it lasted a few more years. I eventually replaced it with a new one. A few years later, it started jumping the positions again. I removed it and noted no signs of wear like the first one. Torsional twisting of the chassis would cause it to jump positions. 

My solution to this was to drill additional holes to add double springs on each side. It is rock-solid now. 

Tomorrow, I will take pictures of the double springs and the my old plate and post them. When it is worn to the point of jumping positions, it is obvious. Each "landing" is cupped so that it mates to the pin/bolt. When it is worn, the landing wears and slopes to the free travel region. 

The new gas pressure strut (used in Canada for several years now) is a much better setup. I considered retrofitting the strut system, but it needs more welding and retrofitting that I was prepared to do. 

Jeff


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

norcalstew said:


> Has anyone ever had a height adjustment plate wear out? When I kick the setting to the lowest level (ice scraping/close cut) any little bump or downward pressure on the handlebars will cause it to slip back down to the middle position. When I inspect the notches on the plate, they look fine but it's hard to tell if it's worn. I cant find a good picture of a new one to see if that setting notch should look different than mine. I don't want to just buy a new plate ($130) and hope that was the problem. I'm stumped as there is no real adjustment to the whole mechanism. Anyone ever have it kick back down on its own?


You may have issues with the tensioner spring(s) either weak or broken.


----------



## norcalstew (Dec 11, 2015)

Great idea on the addition of a second spring! Thought about that. You mentioned that the notches are cupped. Mine are worn flat. I think I might take it off and try to build it up with my welder like you had done. I'm just trying to avoid that $130 part. Thanks for the tips. I knew someone out there had this problem. I love the internet!!!


----------



## norcalstew (Dec 11, 2015)

It worked!!! I took the adjustment pedal and welded up the notches. I filed them into shape. If you do this, you have to use the bushing that rides in the notches as a spacer when filing into shape. Also grind smooth the outer welds because the two washers have to ride flush without any bumps or it will bind up. 

It holds perfect now. I can put it in all positions and slide it around the shop floor lifting an pulling on the handlebars. I'll try to put pics up before and after. Ready for our "Big" storm tonight


----------



## shayward (2 mo ago)

norcalstew said:


> It worked!!! I took the adjustment pedal and welded up the notches. I filed them into shape. If you do this, you have to use the bushing that rides in the notches as a spacer when filing into shape. Also grind smooth the outer welds because the two washers have to ride flush without any bumps or it will bind up.
> 
> It holds perfect now. I can put it in all positions and slide it around the shop floor lifting an pulling on the handlebars. I'll try to put pics up before and after. Ready for our "Big" storm tonight


Did you ever get a photo of the modified plate profile?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

shayward said:


> Did you ever get a photo of the modified plate profile?


What do you mean? A picture of the slots after the welding? I have a brand new pedal I can take a picture of if you need that for a future 6 pack of Corona.

As mentioned I did the double spring repair but it worked TOO well. too much tension so I had trouble unlocking the pedal from slot to slot. Once it was in the slot it was in solidly.

The comment above about the side to side slop was interesting. That is caused by worn bearings in the side covers for the drive shaft to drive wheels. Have seen that many times on old 828's usually.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> What do you mean? A picture of the slots after the welding? I have a brand new pedal I can take a picture of if you need that for a future 6 pack of Corona.
> 
> As mentioned I did the double spring repair but it worked TOO well. too much tension so I had trouble unlocking the pedal from slot to slot. Once it was in the slot it was in solidly.
> 
> The comment above about the side to side slop was interesting. That is caused by worn bearings in the side covers for the drive shaft to drive wheels. Have seen that many times on old 828's usually.


This is a brand new pedal.


----------



## shayward (2 mo ago)

Thanks very much. I just bought a new 928 and will sell my 1132. The profile looks very similar to what I have now.


----------

